
You Can Help Build the Future of Firefox with the New Test Pilot Program - 6a68
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2016/05/10/you-can-help-build-the-future-of-firefox-with-the-new-test-pilot-program/
======
Feneric
It's not explicitly stated, but it seems to work fine with Firefox Developer
Edition as well as regular Firefox.

~~~
lmorchard
Yeah, we're mainly targeting release Firefox, and Dev Edition has a couple of
rough edges (mostly cosmetic). But, feedback from all release channels will be
useful & welcome.

